# house sitting in singapore



## janjim

Hi,
We are visiting our teacher son in Singapore in April 2009 and would be willing to house/pet sit in any area- so if you are going away anytime during April and don't want to leave your house/apartment empty get in touch!We are very reliable (references provided!) and used to live in Singapore so used to the way of life.
regards janjim


----------



## leone and john

*house sitting*



janjim said:


> Hi,
> We are visiting our teacher son in Singapore in April 2009 and would be willing to house/pet sit in any area- so if you are going away anytime during April and don't want to leave your house/apartment empty get in touch!We are very reliable (references provided!) and used to live in Singapore so used to the way of life.
> regards janjim


We already have our house sitters booked for April ........ but you might some some response if you log onto the other Singapore Expat Forums. There have been people asking for sitters on them.

Or perhaps on the HouseCarers website or even MindMyHouse ....... both are worthwhile contacting.

Good luck. Leone


----------

